# Pirate Stuff from eBay



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Being I keep adding more and more projects to my list of things to make for my pirate's bar this year, I have come to a point where I need to say "What do I need to make and what can I save time by buying?" So, I've scoured eBay for some such items. Gotta love eBay!

Treasure Chest
I picked up a pretty awesome treasure chest. I had scoped out an unfinished chest from Michael's, and the size I wanted it in was $50... UNFINISHED! Yikes. I quick scan of eBay yielded me this for $36. It's real wood, and I think I'll hang on to it as a furniture piece after Halloween.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Pirate%20Stuff/chest.png

Jolly Roger Flag
I also snagged a Jolly Roger flag... well, a version with some liberties taken on the design, but a Jolly Roger nonetheless. Every pirate bar needs one, right?
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Pirate%20Stuff/flag.png

Fishing Net
I know it's not exactly a "Pirate item," but what nautically-themed room is complete without fishing net? This is just something I'll likely drape over some of the crates I'm putting in the bar, but I feel it's all the small details that make all the difference. The net even came with four small starfish and some small floats.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Pirate%20Stuff/netting.png

The last eBay item I'm looking for is some Buoys. I want some old, beat up, antique buoys. There was an auction I had bid on for four of them from some place in Maine, but I dropped the ball at the end of the auction and lost them to somebody else. There's a few up there right now, but they just don't have the "look" I want. Maybe I'll bid on them anyways and just re-paint them if I have the time.

Anyone else scouring eBay for neat Pirate swag? Does anyone have any ideas for items I may have forgotten about?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

An old boat?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

How about a spitoon?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

How about a couple of half wine barrels attached to a wooden wall back of the bar with some taps or valves on them!!! It would Kinda look like old kegs sticking out of the wall. Might be able to even hook up a pump... or better yet a real keg LOL.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What kind of buoys are you looking for Z? I have a glass buoy in a net. That sort of thing would great not only for Halloween but afterwards.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GREEN-B...4180085QQihZ010QQcategoryZ37968QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> What kind of buoys are you looking for Z? I have a glass buoy in a net. That sort of thing would great not only for Halloween but afterwards.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GREEN-B...4180085QQihZ010QQcategoryZ37968QQcmdZViewItem


The wooden type is what I'm interested in. This is the auction I lost:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250145085177&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=015


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Tankards
Jugs of RUM
parrot


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> The wooden type is what I'm interested in.


BUY IT NOW 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOBSTER-TRAP-BU...3851817QQihZ001QQcategoryZ43411QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> Jugs of RUM


Already got that covered. I have some old growlers of beer that I'm going to remove the labels from. Actually, I've saved all manners of bottles that I'll be removing labels from to help fill out the place with stuff. 

Tankards and a parrot. Now, where can I get a good parrot from?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Tankards and a parrot. Now, where can I get a good parrot from?


I've got one. Hubby is out of town.....want him? hehehe

more wooden buoys
http://shopping.superpages.com/Buoys~ty_au~P__2_


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's my odds & ends pirate bookmarks you might find something

http://www.bilgemunky.com/

http://www.dresslikeapirate.com/scart/

http://store.captainscove.net/index.html

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/

http://www.thepiratesrealm.com/

http://www.mcphee.com/categories/pirate.html

They have the Jolly Foger flag similar to what I bought from Halloween Express last year as well as specific historical flags

They also have a Zombies & Monsters page

http://www.mcphee.com/categories/zombies.html

http://www.deadmentellnotales.com/index.shtml


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hammock? wooden crates, baskets, lanterns


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> hammock? wooden crates, baskets, lanterns


Got the crates and lanterns covered... hammock is a fantastic idea! Maybe I can string one between the "Pirates lair" and the trash shed that's about 8 feet away from it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

pistols, swords, stiens


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Zombie-F- here's some fake parrots:

http://www.proppersource.com/PropSales/animals-sales.htm

Amazon.com: Feather Parrot: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31Y65TYFSGL

I reminds me of the Monty Python Pet Shop skit : )


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are some great finds. I love that chest too, it's simply to beautiful to age.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Those buoys would be a super easy to make project out of some foam and a dowel.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

tcarter said:


> Those buoys would be a super easy to make project out of some foam and a dowel.


Yeah, but I'm at that point where if I take on any more projects (in addition to working 10+ hours a day) I won't finish half of it. Hence, the need to buy some stuff.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Crows nest. and don't forget a mop and bucket for swabbing the deck


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> Crows nest. and don't forget a mop and bucket for swabbing the deck


You fiend! Now you've given me another project I want to build!  I think I have an old wicker basket that I could use for the crow's nest, I'd just have to mount it on a pole somehow and just put a Mr. Thrifty inside it! That's a nice, easy rainy-day kind of project.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Anything I can do to help LOL. Don't forget the body hanging from it, also.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Mr Thrifty??? gotta see a pick of this one.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

This is a great thread, I found 2 things I have been looking for since last year.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's 3 photos from Cedar Point's HalloWeekends I ran across (I have a season pass so that's why I think of these things ; )

Skeleton priates...with mustaches and beards! And bouys and an overturned boat from the regular facade of the food stand they invade during the Fall season. Maybe there's some inspriation:

http://www.gallery.pointpixels.com/details.php?image_id=9528

http://www.gallery.pointpixels.com/details.php?image_id=9527

http://www.gallery.pointpixels.com/details.php?image_id=9526

I posted this other idea a while back elsewhere too. Search eBay for "MPC Pirates of the Caribbean model kits". They have a few that are small dioramas from the 70's inspired by the ride like Dead Men Tell no Tales. Might give you some ideas.


----------



## NJWilk (May 13, 2007)

I did the wicker basket crow's nest prop last year. Add an oscilllating fan inside and you get an animated prop.
Crow\'s Nest video by njwilk - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid107.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid107.photobucket.com/albums/m304/njwilk/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m304/njwilk/MVI_6272
CrowsNest.flv video by njwilk - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid107.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid107.photobucket.com/albums/m304/njwilk/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m304/njwilk/CrowsNest


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

We have a parrot that sits on a swing type thing, is fouled mouthed..says about 10 dif sayings.. motion activated. I will have to find out where the guy got it . he gave it to us for our 10th anniversary halloween party.
ex of what he says...
Hey baby show us your T#&&!
Polly wants a bl** J**!
Scratch Polly's [email protected]@


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

NJWilk said:


> I did the wicker basket crow's nest prop last year. Add an oscilllating fan inside and you get an animated prop.
> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m304/njwilk/?action=view&current=MVI_6272.flv
> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m304/njwilk/?action=view&current=CrowsNest.flv


Nice work!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lilly said:


> We have a parrot that sits on a swing type thing, is fouled mouthed..says about 10 dif sayings..


That sounds like something from Spencers. Yep, it is.
http://www.spencersonline.com/index...oductID/a3c5288a-701e-4d8d-8825-ef48b2f091f9/


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lilly said:


> We have a parrot that sits on a swing type thing, is fouled mouthed..says about 10 dif sayings.. motion activated. I will have to find out where the guy got it . he gave it to us for our 10th anniversary halloween party.
> ex of what he says...
> Hey baby show us your T#&&!
> Polly wants a bl** J**!
> Scratch Polly's [email protected]@


I saw that at Spencer's gifts. I'm building my own servo controlled skeletal parrot to sit on the shoulder of my skeletal pirate captain.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Haunti..it could be I'm not sure

Zombie... a cannon
gold coins/jewels on a scale
old silver things
couple of port holes
pirate pistols


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How about some leg irons pilled up near a stump with a saw or something?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Compass?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

How about using one of those wagon wheels that you've used in the past, adding a little foam, and turning it into a ships stearing wheel? Then you could hang the wheel on the wall near your fish net.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't forget the Sextant and telescope. Oh and a nice big treasure map.


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

hobby lobby has some round mirrors set in a deep (2-3") bowl of a frame...look kinda like a porthole AND they are 50% off this week! I really want one, but my hubby says I have to wait (


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's some new things that I'm running on sale for the month of Aug.

http://www.thefrighteners.com/Pirate Plunders.html


----------

